# Tallin Estonia MTBing?



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Going to be in Tallin for a week or so in November, any MTB riders in that AO, or anyone here know of any active clubs there.... I can google info, but thought I'd see if anyone here had any DIRECT knowledge.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Bumping this, and spelling it correct this time: Tallinn

Anyway, any MTB riders there?


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Get on the TallDrink...I mean Tallink.... ferry line and come to Stockholm. I can take you on a pretty cool ride from downtown Stockholm to Saltsjöbaden (by the sea).


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> Get on the TallDrink...I mean Tallink.... ferry line and come to Stockholm. I can take you on a pretty cool ride from downtown Stockholm to Saltsjöbaden (by the sea).


thanks for the invite, but that's an overnight ferry ride each way, so it's a bit to much of a deviation from plans...

Though it did get me to thinking about hopping across to Helsinki for some riding!


----------

